# Padraic Kissane on Newstalk



## Megafan (13 Mar 2020)

Padraig Kissane on the Home Show @ 9.00 tomorrow on Newstalk to talk about the Tracker scandal. Might be interesting to listen to his perspective. Think there might be a podcast of the show also.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Mar 2020)

Thanks Megafan

I will get the Podcast. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Mar 2020)

The podcast is here 









						THE HOME SHOW WITH SINEAD RYAN | Newstalk
					

The Home Show with Sinead Ryan will cover all areas of the home from interiors and accessories, t...




					www.newstalk.com
				




It's the first item and lasts around 10 minutes. 

I don't think he says anything new.

Brendan


----------



## tnegun (14 Mar 2020)

Not much in that alright, the host didn't seem to have prepared at all.


----------



## deanpark (14 Mar 2020)

In fairness most people arent impacted and know little about the issue so it gave the wider listenership an overview about the banks' misdeeds over the past 10 years and its impact on ordinary folks.

His point about 90% of people not appealing the banks' decisions was the big take away for me.  What a wasted opportunity for some of the 90%.


----------



## tnegun (14 Mar 2020)

Or the chap that didn't cash the cheque for 18 months I wonder what he was thinking?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Mar 2020)

tnegun said:


> Or the chap that didn't cash the cheque for 18 months I wonder what he was thinking?



It was very common for solicitors to advise their clients not to cash the cheque as they felt that would be in full and final settlement.

It didn't matter how often the banks and the Central Bank and other commentators said the opposite. 

Brendan


----------

